# Puppies: Apples & Oranges, watch them grow



## Havtahava

Hillary and Tinky both had puppies this week.

Hillary is black. Tinky is white. Hillary is agile, athletic and high energy. Tinky is content to stay at my feet or laying next to me at any given time. They have completely different body styles. They are both beautiful specimens of the breed, but so completely different that they can't be compared to the other. With that in mind, I thought it would be fun to combine the two litters into one joint theme for posting photos. The theme is very suited to the two girls:
*Apples & Oranges*​
Since Tinky comes from the West Coast where the best apples are grown, her puppies are being referred to as "The Apples," and since Hillary is from Florida, "The Oranges" was a no-brainer for her puppies.

As always, these puppies are *not* available. I have homes already arranged for each of them.

*The Oranges*
Hillary (Ch. Sedoso Havtahava Dominant Jeans), CHIC # 44477, welcomed the arrival of her little beauties arrived in the morning last Tuesday, March 25, 2008. The sire to these puppies is Brutus (Ch. Waltron's Brute Force of Windfall Havanese) CHIC# 36580.

Trovita, chocolate brindle female























Trovita is our oldest of the Oranges Litter. She threw us a curve ball and has amazed us with her obvious brindle markings and chocolate pigment. There is no guesswork about it. She has full, solid dark brown pigment on all of her pads, her lips and her nose and was born with it all filled in already. I've never seen a true brindle puppy in person and to add the pigment is a hoot. Anyone who knows me knows that I have no desire to intentionally breed for chocolates and guess who landed right in my lap? She's a doll and has already been claimed by my husband as his dog. Even if she never shows, that is _his_ companion and he's making no bones about it. He won't even let me call her "ours", and I have to remind him that he doesn't really get to dictate that. Ha ha.

Atwood, cream male
















He is getting his pigment in and seems to be getting some gray color inside his ears. I'm not positive yet, but it almost looks like he is getting a gold/caramel color on top of his ears (not shown in this pictures) that I'll have to watch develop. Other than that, he has no markings on his body. He's naked.

Shamouti, black male with white markings on his feet and chest
















Shamouti is a male mini version of his mother, Hillary. He was born with full pigment.

I will continue in the next post with The Apples.


----------



## Havtahava

*The Apples*
This is a repeat breeding to the Exquisite Litter from last year. Tinky (Ch. Amor's Vinales Tinkerbelle) CHIC #36336 is the mother and Tyler from Oeste Havanese (Ch. Tapscott's the Dominator) CHIC #17643 is the sire.

Braeburn, male, sable parti
















Jubilee, female, black Irish pied
















Pippin, male, extreme black parti (or extreme piebald)
















Keepsake, female, sable parti
















McIntosh, male, black parti
















If you click on the name of any of the puppies, you will be taken to their online Flickr album where more photos will be uploaded that may not get added to this topic.


----------



## Brady's mom

Kimberly,
Congratulations on some of the most gorgous puppies I have ever seen! It is going to be a fun few months at your house. I can see why your husband made claim to Trovita. She looks amazing!!


----------



## Lina

Oh my stop my beating heart! They are SO SO SO CUTE! AND I GET TO PLAY WITH THEM IN 3 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!! 

Craig will have to fight me for little Trovita, though, I just might have to walk off with her.... she is Kubrick's chocolate kiss, after all. 

Oh and I love the lopsided males in the Apples litter. Their lopsided black face markings are just too cute.


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations! They are all adorable!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Love the descriptive baby album! So look forward to watching them grow and their personalities develop! Congrats again! Cheers!


----------



## ama0722

Okay, I think since there are two litters, I am claiming my pics on Shamouti (come on high energy agility dog) but I will also take Apple #5- I love his facial markings... couldn't have painted them more adorable!

Amanda


----------



## Jill in Mich

Kimberly, these pictures are beyond words. They're all adorable and Trovita looks like one in a million. What a week you've had!!! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Me&2Girls

My girl is Apple #4 (Now named Keepsake) - see I knew she was a female even in the puppy pile. By the way, major congratulations on the chocolate. I know someone you know who's going to be SO jealous.

Wow are you going to be busy or what?


----------



## KristinFusco

Kimberly they are all so beautiful!

Carolina, I am so jealous that you get to hang out at Kimberly's, her family (and her dogs) are the best!


----------



## mckennasedona

Trovita is spectacular! Well, they all are but she's just, well, wow! Atwood is sweet. I'll bet that's what my McKenna looked like at a few hours old.


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, Hilliary, Tinky, (and Diane and Brutus -- sorry don't know Tinky's sire or sires human) Congrats-- these are a beautiful fruitful bounty of pups... I have already claimed the little brindle orange-- But hey, who am I to fight with your hubby...

Congrats! it will be fun to see them grow!


----------



## trueblue

Kimberly, love the names, and love those babies. They are so, so cute. And after all the chocolate talk in here lately, you got one! Congratulations on such beautiful pups! Hope the moms are doing well.


----------



## marjrc

WOW!!! They are beautiful, Kimberly!! Both litters in one week? Have you been sleeping yet? lol Oh boy, there is going to be some action (well, more than usual!) at your place for a while. 

I have to LOL at your husband's claim on your chocolate beauty. I am truly envious but I know we can share in your joy a teeny bit, with all the great updates and pictures you send. Yaaaaaaaay! 

Congratulations to both Hillary and Tinky!! GREAT theme!


----------



## dboudreau

I was right Hillary's pups were born on the 25th. You sneak holding out on us. They are beautiful.


----------



## maryam187

Kimberly, they're all gorgeous! Wasn't there a 4ht one in Hillary's litter on the X-ray?

Amanda, I think Apple Boy #5 is your perfect new addition, he has a black dumbbell on his back. If that isn't an agility/sports sign...


----------



## Cheryl

You have some beautiful puppies that I will enjoy watching grow. You have already named your oranges, but are you considering naming your apples by apple variety names? Here is a site: http://www.greenmantlenursery.com/fruit/apples.htm


----------



## pjewel

Those are adorable puppies -- all of them. I can't wait to see how they develop. It's amazing how well developed the pigment is on those little ones. Congratulations!


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly- Maryam is completely right... can we bump someone off the list and give them the red warming puppy???? What cool markings!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Debbie, yes, you were right on the date! I was trying to keep quiet that you had that one right.

Kim, yes! When the chocolate litter of four was posted, I was still battling over knowing for certain if Trovita was a chocolate or not, despite the full dark brown pigment.


----------



## MaddiesMom

You won't believe this, Kimberly, but I seriously thought Tinky's litter would be "apples" since I knew Hillary's would be "oranges". In fact, I laid awake last night thinking of cute apple names..."Fuji, Pippin, Braeburn, etc." I know Christy is working on names, so I'm sure she'll pick some wonderful ones. It was just ironic that I was thinking of apples to go with oranges. :biggrin1:

If I were you, I'd get Trovita insured by Lloyds of London. She may turn up missing considering the frenzy on the Forum. :fencing::spy:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Havtahava said:


> Hillary and Tinky both had puppies this week.
> 
> Hillary is black. Tinky is white. Hillary is agile, athletic and high energy. Tinky is content to stay at my feet or laying next to me at any given time.


Yeah, right. Well, don't assume the puppies will be like their Moms. Have you forgotten that Maddie May is Tinky's daughter? Sounds like she should have come from Hillary! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Christy & I just got off the phone, The Apples have been named and the post above has been edited to reflect:
Braeburn
Jubilee
Pippin
Keepsake
McIntosh

She also assisted with choosing The Oranges, except that Trovita's name has changed a couple of times since then.


----------



## Havtahava

Ha ha ha! No kidding, Jeanne! She's her father's daughter in that regard. Dear ol' playful Lito!


----------



## Lina

Christy did a GREAT job with the names! They are all perfect.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Great names, Christy! I want the whole basket of apples!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Hooray! Salsa has cousins!!!! I love them all and can't wait to see them. Kimberly, congratulations to you and your family, and to Tinky and Hillary on those shiny apples and sweet oranges! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava




----------



## HayCarambaMama

Oh my goodness! They are all soooo beautiful!!! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Cheryl

I want the one named Jubilee--which one is it?:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

#2, the black Irish pied female is Jubilee. I need to get a good photo of her front left leg. She looks like she's wearing a black sweater.


----------



## Cheryl

Yep, I picked the right one and I am in love!


----------



## Havtahava

Ohhhhhh! After their eyes open, you'll have to come over and visit, Cheryl.


----------



## Cheryl

I'll be there.....


----------



## juliav

I am claiming Trovia and Jubilee, that's all there is to it!!!


----------



## DAJsMom

They are all beautiful, but there's something special about that chocolate brindle! If your husband in an insane moment changes his mind about her, think of me! Dusty is having sweet chocolate havanese dreams about a partner in crime!


----------



## Leslie

Kimberly~ I'm not picky at all, I love apples _and_ oranges! I'd be completely satisfied w/either :becky:

Boy oh boy! They are _all_ such little darlings!


----------



## Colinahavanese

Congrats Kimberly, Tinky and Hillary.
They are beautiful. I think the chocolate brindles' coloring is amazing.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Isn't it interesting how Hillary had 3 completely different colors? That sweet cream male, the mini-Hillary male, and the chocolate brindle. I guess you never know what you're gonna get.....Both litters are amazing!


----------



## havaluv

oh, oh...I don't even know what to say! They are just too cute for words!


----------



## havanesebyha

WOW!!! That Chocolate Brindle has amazing coloring!! That's so sweet Craig has called her! What a nice bunch of apples and oranges ~ Congratulations to Hillary & Tinky!!!


----------



## Jane

Glad to see the puppy photos are posted now, Kimberly!

Woo hoo!! Apples and oranges all around!

My favorites are Trovita and Jubilee! They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Beautiful puppies. They are breathtaking. Congrats to you!


----------



## Leeann

maryam187 said:


> Amanda, I think Apple Boy #5 is your perfect new addition, he has a black dumbbell on his back. If that isn't an agility/sports sign...


LOL I told Kimberly the same exact thing last night.

Congrats Kimberly they are all so adorable.


----------



## hartman studio

Kimberly, they're all beautiful puppies. BUT I guess we all know who my favorite is....Your gorgeous little chocolate brindle Trovita!!!! She's just too beautiful for words. So I guess we both get a little chocolate this year.  Please bring her to The National- I'll be happy to puppysit.


----------



## Suuske747

Wow! Doesn't this give "fruitbasket"







a whole new meaning!?

I am soooo







I just want to







all of them!!

The Choc-Brindle is asbolutely unique!









Now THAT's a chocolate to me  oh my gosh....this is sooooo special!!









I know you'll share delightful







with us, but will you also grant us a peak at moving pictures? 
I can imagine that it gave you a lot of extra stress, however, I am sure you are aware of the happy-hormones you created by allowing us to see the pups in action!

What more can I say?

Congratulations Kimberly!


----------



## Judy A

Congratulations, Kimberly.....they are all beautiful and I look forward to "watching" them grow! My guess of 5 was right on.....so I think that means I get a pup as the prize, right???!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Get vaccinated against the SPSL virus*

Couldn't resist reposting this one....
Okay all you Super Puppy Snatching League members, step right up and get your inoculations. The nurse will see you now.









I've decided you must all be infected with a virus and once you are no longer contagious then I'll be the only one left and will snatch all those beautiful puppies for myself. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

*Dora has made her choice too....*

And how to do you say no to that face?


----------



## Leeann

LOL Amanda Dora is just so stinking adorable how could you refuse her for anything.


----------



## dschles

I am having a sudden craving for fruit. Anyone care to send me an apple or orange from California?? I can wait about 8 weeks while the fruit ripens.


----------



## melissaj4

Congratulations on the beautiful babies!!!
I love the cream male!

Are you keeping a few to show yourself or do you have
homes for all of them?
(I know the chocolate is the husband's keeper.)


----------



## Missy

ama0722 said:


> And how to do you say no to that face?


Amanda, which puppy did Dora choose? I sure couldn't say no to that face.


----------



## ama0722

Missy-Look at what she is holding and markings


----------



## Havtahava

Melissa, they all have homes. They won't be matched up with their homes until much later though... well, except Trovita.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh Amanda, that's funny! I knew what she was holding, but I didn't realize the significance of it!


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly- it is easy to tell me no.... but Dora.... come on?


----------



## abuelashavanese

Kimberly,

Congratulations on the beautiful babies --- wow, two litters at once... lots of work ahead for you in the upcoming weeks. I'm sure you will do a great job! You are a wonderful breeder! There will be a million puppy kisses coming your way.


----------



## Missy

ama0722 said:


> Missy-Look at what she is holding and markings


doooahhh!!! I thought Dora was holding a bone!!! she's got a little bar bell! Dora and Mac sitting in an apple tree!!! k -i-s-s-i-n-g. Better hurry up with the puppy snatching while you are still in the same state!!!


----------



## Poornima

Kimberly, congratulations! All the puppies are so beautiful. Trovita is stunning. It is great that Craig has already claimed her.


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly- I also request a picture of Daddy with his girl eventually!

Amanda


----------



## RCKNROB

Congratulations,

They are beautiful and of course chocolate is my favorite. The brindle looks striped. WOW PUPPY LOVE.xxooxxooxxoo I am glad you are keeping one for your husband. The special one for the DH.


----------



## EstrellaVila

I congrats a million times Kimberly! They are all beautiful! I love the names! I want to visit when they get older. I must say, Craig is totally going to have to battle some people for Miss Trovita. Congrats again!


----------



## Havtahava

RCKNROB said:


> They are beautiful and of course chocolate is my favorite. The brindle looks striped. WOW PUPPY LOVE.xxooxxooxxoo I am glad you are keeping one for your husband. The special one for the DH.


Yes, you're right. Brindle isn't a color; it's a striping pattern in dog's coats. To describe the brindle, you'd add the color, such as silver brindle, red brindle, brown brindle, etc. A lot of people confuse sable (which is the dark tipping) with brindle.

I'm waiting to see, but it looks like this will be a genetic bb brindle (brown stripes instead of black stripes). I'm just dabbling in trying to understand color genetics in dogs, so that was a little fun trivia I found. Here's a page that explains it a little easier than some others I've read.


----------



## Missy

Oh Kimberly!!! you really are keeping that beautiful little orange. I thought your hubby was just being sweet. I am so excited that means we will get to really see her grow up. It's the next best thing to owning her myself. 

Speaking of seeing how they have grown...how bout some pictures of Piaget and Galletta while we are waiting for these pups to open their eyes.... As if you have nothing better to do ... (feel free to ignore this request) But I too would love to see your DH and Trovita.


----------



## good buddy

Oh, I can't believe this thread has gotton so long and I haven't "said" a word! I guess I'm just too busy sighing and oogling the puppy pictures. :biggrin1: I wanna smell that puppy breath! Kimberly, that little brindle gal is really something special to see. Tinky and Hillary did a fabulous job with these pups. You really have some niiiice little ones there! :whoo:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Just the other day there was a scrumptious Easter basket of pups, and now two fruit baskets' worth of beautiful puppies! Oh the exquisite torture!

They're all beautiful. Pippin is my favorite. Such a sweet, sweet face. 

The coming weeks will be heaven if Kimberly keeps us posted with pictures.

Wanda


----------



## Havtahava

Oh Missy, I'm definitely ignoring that request - at least for a couple of days! Ha ha! I'll have to check with DH on the photo. He's kind of private.


----------



## Havtahava

Update on DH & the brindle girl. He's given up on keeping a girl and has decided to keep a boy instead. I'll update with more info later.


----------



## juliav

I can't believe he changed his mind, she is adorable!!!!
Edited to add, that I will be happy to take her off his hands. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Well Craig doesn't get off that easy. I will now fight him over the boy! :boxing:


----------



## Havtahava

juliav said:


> I can't believe he changed his mind, she is adorable!!!!
> Edited to add, that I will be happy to take her off his hands. :biggrin1:


He didn't have a lot of choice, Julia. I discovered that Trovita needs a new name last night. *Trovita has a penis!* LOL! That whelping was so stressful and in the chaos of it all, I looked at him incorrectly. There were four boys born, and no girls.

To those who guessed there were four on the x-ray, you were right. Did anyone guess four males?

The first boy was injured as he was being born when his momma got a little frantic and tried to pull him out with her mouth. I had to take him to the vet to be euthanized peacefully.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, I already told you in an e-mail but I will say it here again: That makes him even MORE perfect for me as I want a boy and not a girl. haha! He's definitely a mini-Kubrick.


----------



## havanesebyha

Awh Kimberly, I'm so sorry about Hillary's one little boy you lost. Give Hillary a hug for me. How is she doing being first time mommy?


----------



## Leeann

Lina said:


> Kimberly, I already told you in an e-mail but I will say it here again: That makes him even MORE perfect for me as I want a boy and not a girl. haha! He's definitely a mini-Kubrick.


:boxing::fencing: Sorry Lina, I also told Kimberly I wanted another boy.


----------



## Lina

I bet I told her sooner, though.


----------



## Leeann

LOL I bet you did you night owl, but I was sound asleep dreaming of little boy puppies does that count??


----------



## Lina

Hmmmmmmmmm...... Nope.


----------



## trueblue

Kimberly, thanks for the laugh this morning! Have you decided on his new name yet?

I am quite smitten with Shamouti...I love the little bitty hint of a goatee on his chin...too cute!


----------



## Beamer

Havtahava said:


> *Trovita has a penis!* LOL!


Kimberley,

Maybe it was just really cold in the room?  ound:

Ryan


----------



## Lina

Beamer said:


> Kimberley,
> 
> Maybe it was just really cold in the room?  ound:
> 
> Ryan


Or maybe he had just been swimming.


----------



## trueblue

George Costanza style, huh?


----------



## Leeann

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Lina

Actually, I do have a story like this myself. My sister got a cat when I moved to go to college (yes, I was replaced by a cat, LOL) and she was the cutest little thing with Mouse ears on her side, so we named her Minnie Mouse. Well, later we come to find that Minnie was actually a *he*, not a she. So now he's Mickey Mouse. 

He's 9 years old now and none the worse for having been thought a girl for the first 9 weeks of his life. At least, we hope not. LOL.

Here are two pictures, one of Minnie Mouse and another of Mickey Mouse. :laugh:


----------



## DAJsMom

Wow Kimberly, being a new puppy mom can be traumatic. Sorry to hear you lost one of the puppies. 

I've heard of the boy/girl mixup with cats also. I think chocolate brindle puppy is as handsome a boy as he was a beautiful girl! Is he getting a more masculine name?


----------



## Missy

Wow, how things change in a day!!! phewww. I really don't want another boy so this little discovery takes lot of my envy stress away. So how is TrovitO doing? I really hope this doesn't scar him for life. 

Seriously, Kimberly, I don't know how you had to time to post at all, with all that going on. and I am truly sorry about the lost puppy. That must be incredibly hard to see. Hugs and belly rubs to all.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Kimberly,

Sorry to hear you lost one of the puppies, I'm sure that must be very hard for you.

The "Oranges & " Apples" litters are just BEAUTIFUL. I'm sure all the pups are happy and thriving with their moms Hillary and Tinky, and with your help of course. You are a wonderful breeder and anyone getting one of your puppies is very lucky.
Can't wait for more pictures!
Linda aka Ditto's Mom


----------



## ama0722

My mother's siamese cat was the same way- it was a gift and a girl. My mom decided to keep the name Buttercup anyway 

I think Piaget needs a little bro anyway!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Ryan!! ound: You have the funniest perspective at times.

I couldn't post about the little boy we lost for a while, because it was so heart-breaking. When I took him to the vet and they said there were really only two options (radical surgery, including amputation) or being euthanized and he was only four hours old, I knew what I had to do. Other than having a small bandage, he was wiggly, squeaky and looked just like a normal newborn puppy, so it was hard to comprehend it for a moment. When the veterinarian held him in his hands and held him out to me and asked if I wanted to say goodbye, all I could say was, "I'm sorry" to him and burst into tears. (I still cry when I tell it.  ) That was hard to do.

By the way, even when I told my husband last night that Trovita/o was a boy, he just laughed at me, and looked and is still trying to figure out how you tell when they are this young. I'll have to explain that part to him. LOL! It's a little more obvious on a one-week old puppy than it is on a cat! Ha ha!


----------



## juliav

Havtahava said:


> He didn't have a lot of choice, Julia. I discovered that Trovita needs a new name last night. *Trovita has a penis!* LOL!


Thanks for making me spill my coffee! It actually went through my nose..
So does he have a name yet???? :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

LOL! Sorry Julia!

Not yet. I'm going to put that off until tonight or tomorrow. (He can't hear anything for another week anyway.) Christy sent me another option or two, and someone else sent another orange name. My husband is goofy about his dog's name, and didn't really care that I settled on Trovita in the first place, but if he doesn't come up with one by Thursday night, I'm on it!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Awww - Kimberly I'm so sorry about the pup you lost. I would have burst into tears too. That's the heart wretching part of being a breeder and making those horribly tough but loving decisions.

By the way, Spice, my 12-year old alley cat, was thought to have been a girl too.







So now he's known as Mr. Spice. It was my dad who caught that one.


----------



## dschles

Havtahava said:


> Update on DH & the brindle girl. He's given up on keeping a girl and has decided to keep a boy instead. I'll update with more info later.


Kimberly,

Wow - you are impressive! Hubby falls in love with Traviota, but he wants a boy. Presto, magic -- Travioto for Hubby.

Sorry to hear about the puppy you lost -- heartbreaking.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Hi Kimberly, so sad to hear about the puppy you lost. Honestly, I don't know how you good breeders do it...so stressful!

I think your amazing brindle boy should be named after a blood orange varietal, as they sure are stunning. How about Moro? Here is a description:

Blood Oranges Varieties include: Moro, Ruby, and Sanguinelli. Blood oranges are the most common of the pigmented oranges marketed in the United States. It is of relatively recent origin and is believed to be of Sicilian ancestry. The orange-colored peel is commonly blushed with a burgundy color. Moro is the most highly-colored of the blood oranges, owing it distinctive flesh color and rind blush to the presence of anthocyanin, the same pigment that colors purple grapes. The color and flavor develop best in the warm inland valleys.


----------



## anneks

Sorry to hear about your loss. I am sure it must have been heart breaking and I am sure you made the best decision you could considering the situation. 

Poor little Traviota/o he's just not well endowed, no reason to call him a girl!


----------



## Havtahava

Amy, I like it! That's a good backup in case my husband can't come through with something that suits him. I think he's trying to find something that conveys the chocolate side too. We looked up the name of those chocolates in the shape of orange slices, but they had a rather boring name, "Terry's Chocolate Oranges" (or maybe it was Terry's Orange Chocolates - not sure now). Truffles was an option when we were thinking he was a girl, but it didn't really fit the orange side... Ideas are welcome!


----------



## Suuske747

oh oh...wait I've got it!! We've got chocolate covered orange cookies here!!
Just quickly going to check ou the name ! brb!!

here they are, soft dough cookies, with solid orange jelly and athin delicious layer of chocolate.....mmmmmmmm

Pim's










Pim is actually a very traditional dutch boy's name!!!


----------



## Havtahava

And here are the Oranges on their one week birthday (taken last night).











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Can you see the two spots of color that have appeared on Atwood in the last two days? One is on his lower midback, and one is up on his head.


----------



## Havtahava

Suuske747 said:


> oh oh...wait I've got it!! We've got chocolate covered orange cookies here!!
> Just quickly going to check ou the name ! brb!!


I just hope it isn't Terry's!! LOL!
I have to run for a bit, but I'll look forward to logging in later to read it.


----------



## Suuske747

It's already there, I edited my post \


And of course, I feel for you, it's a tough love decision you breeders have to make sometimes.....


----------



## Colinahavanese

Awww the new pictures are great. 
I am so sorry to hear about the baby you lost. I don't want to ever imagine having to do that and hope that never happens to me. 
That is pretty funny about the chocolate brindle being a boy not a girl. I'm going with the theory that he was cold and wet after delivery. I was lucky that all my pups have white bellies, so it was easy to tell.


----------



## Lina

I love Orange Chocolate! So I did a google search. Not much out there other than Terry's, I'm afraid, and a lot of it are girl names. Here are a few I found

Oatfield Orange Chocolate Candies
Sabra Orange Chocolate Liqueur
Ben & Jerry's Pulp Friction Ice cream - I don't think they make this anymore but I used to love it - it's orange and chocolate... don't know how this helps you with a name, but I love ice cream! 
BruCo’s Dark Chocolate Bar with Orange and Cinnamon

And I love Chocolate Orange Mousse - you could call him Mousse. How cute would that be?


----------



## Lina

Just saw puppy pics! They are all SO cute! I love it.


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, the new pictures are so so so so cute!!! If we are talking chocolate/orange can there be any other name but MILANO--


----------



## Lina

Missy, I totally forgot about Milano! Good one.


----------



## trueblue

OK...found this online:
_Parson Brown _is an orange developed in Florida from a seedling taken to Savannah, Georgia, from China. The resulting fruit was named after the Reverend N. L. Brown of Wester, Florida, who discovered the chance seedling in his grove around 1856. Although small and productive, the fruit is very seedy, but is recognized for its thick, pebbly, orange rind and dull yellow pulp that holds an abundance of juice with low sugar and acidity. It is better suited to recipes that call for citrus as it has a plum-like character and taste.

Gosh, I never knew there were so many different kinds of oranges!


----------



## Havtahava

I have a package of Pepperidge Milanos and they aren't orange. I didn't even know they had an orange variety!
Pim is cute, but awfully close to Pippin, the Apple puppy, and a little delicate sounding to me. Don't you think? This guy is a bruiser!

Bruco sounds kinda brute sounding... hey, and a good spinoff from his daddy too! Mousse is another burly sounding name, and has that sweet chocolate twist to it. Cool.

You guys have some great ideas, and Christy is sending some privately too. I'll try to create a list when I get back home this afternoon and see if any of them grab him. (Christy, my computer needs to be rebooted to get my email to reply to you. I did get the ideas. Just wanted you to know.)

Kim, you and Christy are in sync. She sent the Parson Brown to me last night too.


----------



## juliav

Awww, the new pics of puppies are so sweet!!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila

Thew new pics of the babies are adorable! I am so sorry to hear about the one that was lost, I would not be able to handle that at all. I am so impressed by your strength as there is no way I could imagine making that kind of call. 

I can't wait for "The puppy formerly known as Trovita"'s name.


----------



## Havtahava

I wish I could have recorded the call when I got ahold of Diane last night to give her the news about Trovita's identity. I told her I had some news about Trovita and said, "Trovita has a penis" and she asked, "Trovita has a what?" and I repeated it. She was a little quiet for a second (I think she had visions of a dual gender puppy) and I started laughing at the quiet and she busted up laughing so hard. It was hilarious. She was laughing and laughing and I couldn't stop laughing at her laughter. It was such an embarrassing admission! 

I've heard of a lot of breeders noticing they had the wrong gender noted a few days later and even a week, but I didn't think I'd ever make that mistake. Doh!


----------



## KristinFusco

Kimberly I am so sorry to hear about the puppy, I know how awfully sad that must've been for you. Sending you a :hug:

Missy, I was thinking I was so clever and I was going to ask Kimberly to name Trovita "Milano" because the orange milano's are my favs, then I scroll down and see you beat me to it! Haha!


----------



## ama0722

Oh the updated photos! I love the lil one tips on the back of shamouti's feet!


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> (Christy, my computer needs to be rebooted to get my email to reply to you. I did get the ideas. Just wanted you to know.)


Thanks! Good to know you got my e-mail! 

The new week old pics of the Oranges are nice. I love the white on Shamouti's underside. Does it go completely from chin to belly?


----------



## Posh's Mom

Well this sounds yummy...how about Sabra, it's after a Middle Eastern chocolate orange liqueur?! Here is a review of the stuff-



> Advantages: Lovely combination of two great flavours, not overly sweet, great for drinking or in desserts
> Disadvantages: If you don't like chocolate or orange or liqueurs, then I doubt you'll like this
> Sabra has been around for a very long time, and rightly so. Both for those who are crazy about chocolate (like myself) and those who can take chocolate or leave it (like my husband) - it is a wonderful after dinner drink that has just the right combination of sweet and kick.
> 
> For those who love chocolate, the taste of the chocolate is absolutely central to this drink. For those who are indifferent to chocolate, the orange overtones mellow out the chocolate and give it a sort of "bite" and making it far more refreshing to drink straight than a plain chocolate liqueur. The product is also slightly thick - like most liqueurs - so if you want to splash a little bit of it on your plain vanilla ice cream... YUM!
> 
> But to give you a better idea of the taste, let me try to describe it as you might experience it. When you open the unusually shaped bottle you will be greeted by three scents - the sharp kick of alcohol, then a spicy orange tang followed by an undertone of the sweet chocolate. This pleasant mixture of different scents seems to meld together. This pours out a deep, dark caramel colored liquid with a golden glow to it, which is particularly pretty and warming looking.
> 
> When you take your first sip you'll feel the alcohol immediately on the tip of your tongue. As the liqueur flows through your mouth you'll taste first the bright, clean and refreshing taste of the orange part of this drink, which will almost make your mouth feel like you've taken a sip of a sharply flavoured orange fizzy drink. I say sharply since there will be little to no sweetness in the taste, as yet. It will only be as this goes down your throat that you'll get the aftertaste of the sweet, slightly nutty chocolate flavour coming through, which has an almost milky undertone (although not as milky as Cadbury Dairy Milk, but I think you get the idea). The chocolate also has a slightly nutty highlight to its taste, which is fairly soft - more akin to almonds than hazelnuts. This will leave your mouth with the unusual combination of feeling refreshed and yet softly sweetened, with the alcohol and more of the orange zest feeling coming through up into your nasal passages. As these fade, the main taste will remain quite chocolaty leaving a slightly thick film on your tongue, but because of the tangy orange, you won't get any sickly sweet feeling with this. Quite a lovely experience, if you ask me.


----------



## Lina

Amy, I recommended Sabra to Kimberly in my post above. But I'm glad you were able to give her more info on it!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Lina said:


> Amy, I recommended Sabra to Kimberly in my post above. But I'm glad you were able to give her more info on it!


oops! Didn't read that Lina. Great minds think alike!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Kristin, we are just both absolutely clever. The problem with Milano's is you can't Hav just one.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Well, there's also a blood orange variety called "Tarocco" which could be a good name for a male. The cool part of this name is that it was supposed to have come from an exclamation of wonder expressed by the farmer who was shown this fruit.....kind of like Kimberly must have felt when she saw this gorgeous boy born. :whoo:

Tarocco: The most popular table orange in Italy, the Tarocco, is thought to have derived from a mutation of the "Sanguinello". It is referred to as "half-blood" because the flesh is not accentuated in red pigmentation as much as Moro and Sanguinello varieties. It has thin orange skin, slightly blushed in red tones. The Tarocco is one of the world's most popular oranges because of its sweetness (brix to acid ratio is generally above 12.0) and juciness. It has the highest Vitamin C content of any orange variety grown in the world, due primarily to the fertile soil surrounding Mount Etna, and it is easy to peel. The Tarocco orange is seedless, and it contains antocyanins, as do other blood oranges. The name, "Tarocco" is thought to have derived from an exclamation of wonder expressed by the farmer who was shown this fruit by its discoverer.


----------



## Poornima

Kimberly, it is sad to hear about the loss of one of the puppies.

All the furbabies looks so cute in the latest pictures. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Me&2Girls

I love this - we are getting a wonderful education in not only puppies but exotic varieties of oranges. 

Kimberly you have an amazing ability to laugh at yourself - just another reason you are so dear to all of us. Beautiful new puppy shots.


----------



## EstrellaVila

I love all the names everyone is coming up with!! Tarocco sounds very suave


----------



## ama0722

Great ideas for names- I always look at what short nicknames you can get out of the name and I think you have lots of choices in Tarocco as well! But then again, I think the person who bought him should have a big say 

Amanda


----------



## Lina

Amanda you mean me?


----------



## ama0722

Lina- lol! Like the movie the secret- Kimberly might go out to her mailbox tomorrow and find quite a few unexpected checks!!!

Amanda


----------



## havanesebyha

Kimberly, how about "Stoli Okranj" - which is Orange Flavored Russian Vodka. I have some chocolates left from Christmas with the alcohol in them and this is the orange flavor - the chocolate is yummy and the vodka sure has a kick to it! :bolt:


----------



## havanesebyha

Awh... I have another name! Sanguine Ganache = pulp of blood oranges + Ganache (yummy chocolate)!


----------



## marjrc

Kimberly, I am so sorry for your loss. How difficult that must have been. 

I think there are an awful lot of good ideas for a new name for your 'new' boy. lol I'm sure you'll come up with something nice.

Boy, these members are quite aggressive when it comes to demanding "their" puppies, aren't they? I mean, it's not like some of us, me for example, who just go about her business and know deep in her heart and soul that one of your girls, Keepsake or Jubilee, will end up on her doorstep. I mean, it's a given isn't it? Seeing as I bow at your feet, oh wondrous one, and kiss the ground you walk on. :becky: :kiss:

Ah....... anything for a new puppy. :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A

So sorry you lost one of the pups, Kimberly.....that had to be hard for you. The new pictures are adorable...good luck with names!


----------



## maryam187

Kimberly, I'm very sorry you lost that beautiful first born. :angel: As hard as it is, I'm a true believer that everything happens for a reason :hug:

My DH would die to have your chocolate no-name boy. I think it would be the only way to convince him about a second Hav, bring a chocolate boy home that has a chocolate coat too.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Okay I think the chocolate boy should be named perhaps after the movie The Godfather...check this out!

Symbolic significance of oranges



> See also: The Godfather Part II and The Godfather Part III
> Some film scholars and fans[attribution needed] of the Godfather movies note what they believe is the symbolic significance of oranges in the films, suggesting that after the appearance of an orange in the film an important "death scene" follows.[21] In the first film, Tom Hagen and Woltz negotiate Johnny's movie status at a dinner table with a plate of oranges on it, and Woltz soon discovers his dead horse's head; Don Vito Corleone is buying oranges from a fruit seller when he is attacked; Sonny drives past a billboard promoting Florida Oranges before he is attacked at the toll booth; Michael is seen eating an orange while discussing his plans of revenge for his father's assassination attempt with Tom Hagen; oranges are placed on the table at the meeting of the Mafia bosses (and specifically in front of the ones who will be assassinated at the film's climax); and Don Vito Corleone dies while eating an orange, as he plays with his young grandson. Tessio is also seen peeling an orange at Connie's wedding. Carlo, who is responsible for Sonny's death, is wearing an orange suit when Sonny beats him up. In Part II, Fanucci grabs an orange from a stand just before he is murdered by Vito in the hallway of his apartment building. Johnny Ola brings Michael an orange from Miami and is later killed. Michael is also seen eating an orange while in a meeting with Tom Hagen and Rocco Lampone, as they are planning the assassination of Hyman Roth, who is killed in the final scene. Finally, as Michael Corleone dies at the end of part III, he drops an orange and it rolls away.


Okay, maybe this is too violent for such a cute pup, but I thought it was kind of cool.


----------



## Havtahava

I think we've settled on a name for now, but I have to make sure DH is totally sure about it. We've been calling him *Mousse* the last couple of days, with the thought being that his registered name would be Havtahava Chocolate Mousse. DH really wanted something sweet, rich and chocolatey when he was first trying to think of a name. I love that you guys have come up with so many ideas! Mousse doesn't really fit the orange theme, but we weren't counting on a chocolate pup either.

If we get a chance to breathe this weekend, I'll have him read through this topic and see if anything grabs him.

That's wild, Amy! I still haven't watched The Godfather. One of my girlfriends rented all of them and had a Godfather marathon so she could finally watch them all, but I haven't done that yet.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly you haven't watched The Godfather? :jaw: That's sacrilege in my family! I first watched The Godfather with my mom and my sister when I was 10 years old. Every year since I have a marathon session and watch all three back to back in one night. Since Spencer and I got together he got roped into this as well. We really enjoy it.  Can you tell we're all big on movies here? 

Oh and Mousse!!!! You could also name him Havtahava Orange Chocolate Mousse if you want to keep the orange theme... or is that too long for AKC? I love love love the name, and not only because that was my suggestion, really. Does that mean I get to have him?


----------



## Jane

Mousse is cute! I just hope people don't think you mean "Moose"!


----------



## Havtahava

Of all the puppies, he _is_ a moose, so it is fitting for now anyway!


----------



## Jane

Oh, how adorable! We want to see puppy belly shots, Kimberly!! hoto:


----------



## Janet Zee

ound:ound:ound:


Beamer said:


> Kimberley,
> 
> Maybe it was just really cold in the room?  ound:
> 
> Ryan


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, I'm telling you, I deserve that puppy! Everything points to me ending up with Mousse.


----------



## Havtahava

Yeah, yeah, yeah, Carolina. I hear you. I hear you!! LOL!


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, I reiterate:


----------



## Lina

Oh and have I mentioned I should get Mousse yet?

haha Just messing with you Kimberly!


Though really I should get him.


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, ok now that there is a name where are the pictures of DH and Mousse?


----------



## ama0722

Mousse is a good guy's dog name too even if he will be a cute chocolate boy 

And agrees Lina should get him (Dora says thanks for her goodie basket and toys Lina)

Amanda


----------



## Lina

Amanda, thanks for backing me up on this! See, Kimberly, even Amanda agrees!

*cough*Goodie basket on the way*cough*


----------



## TobyBaby

My dumb job is getting in the way of the boards for me...but what a basket of yummy babies. Mousse is amazing. Congratulations!!


----------



## EstrellaVila

I love Mousse...makes me hungry though


----------



## MaddiesMom

Yep, we *need* more pictures!!!


----------



## Suuske747

What a sweet name!

I think it's quite right Kimberly, I know of a breeder (that I do not think of highly) who's desperately breeding for chocolate pups, and getting results that makes one frown a little.... 
And then there's you, such a wonderful and responsible breeder and you get the perfect Chocolate unexpectedly! I think it's Karma! 
You deserved it Kimberly!

I really think you should update us weekly with a mug-shot so we can see this handsome fella develop into such a Charmer


----------



## Havtahava

You've got it Suzanne! You'll get an updated photo today!


----------



## Julie

Congrats on all the puppies.....they are all as cute as can be!


----------



## Suuske747

Havtahava said:


> You've got it Suzanne! You'll get an updated photo today!












Hoorrraaayy!!








I can't wait! Unfortunately, you still have more hours left in your day than I have...








so I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow for the first mugshot!

I'll be having chocolate dreams


----------



## Havtahava

Oranges
Here are the boys in order. Unfortunately, Mousse was sniffing around and I couldn't get him to lay straight so you can compare size. Maybe in our next photo session.


----------



## maryam187

Kimberly, I'm dying here! This litter is such a miracle. I love them all. Is Atwood a chocolate too? The nose looks pretty brown on my laptop...


----------



## juliav

Kimberly, 

They are just precious. I can totally see the striping on Mousse's head and Atwood has the most precious little face and his nose looks chocolate. Oh and little Shmoutie just looks like he needs to be held.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly OMG THEY ARE TOO CUTE! I love Shamouti's little white tipped paws. And Atwood has the sweetest face. And of course Mousse just holds a special place in my heart, as you know. I love them!


----------



## Havtahava

I honestly can't tell about Atwood yet. His pigment started in a light liver color (gray) and has darkened, but it isn't black and doesn't seem to be brown either. There are a couple of dots of pigment on his front paws, and I think they are black. I'm just not positive yet. I'm guessing his pigment will be black, but he may surprise me.

I just took pictures of the Apples, but it will take me more than an hour to sort through and edit before I can post them.


----------



## Suuske747

oooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!





































Thank you sooo much for letting us see that sweet face!!!








That colour is just absolutely smashing!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

You're welcome, Suzanne! I was hoping to get that litter done before you went to bed.


----------



## Leeann

They are just so adorable. Looking forward to seeing the apples.


----------



## Julie

They are super cute. I particularly like Mousse from this litter. It'll be fun to see them grow and change.


----------



## trueblue

Kimberly, I know you already had an Exquisite litter, but these are exquisite too!


----------



## Missy

Kimberly--- this is such a cool litter-- if they weren't oranges they would be the mod squad, one black, one white, one cool!!! I just love Mousse's little lighter brows beginning to show. And Shamouti Patoutie is just perfect with his little white spats. And I think Atwood is going to be full of surprises, I don't know why I think that--but I just have a feeling. I am in love with all three!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, thanks Kim!

LOL Missy! I call the black one "Shamouti Booty" all the time. 

Thank you Julie. It is definitely fun to watch Mousse change.

Leeann, almost done with the Apples. I have a few small edits to make and then I'll upload the photos.


----------



## Havtahava

I forgot to take a picture of all of them together, so I'll have to try to do that another day.


----------



## juliav

Kimberly, 

The applesa are so cute!!! I am in love with Jubilee, her markings are to die for!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

*Apples & Oranges*

Oh my gosh Kimberly.......... the puppies get cutie in every picture. I love the background color, so bright and cheery, really shows the pups coloring and markings.
LOVE THEM ALL!


----------



## Leeann

I am having such a hard time choosing, I keep coming back to peek at them again and again, they are all so cute.


----------



## Moko

Oh, be still my heart! 

What a yearning those puppy babies' pictures are causing me!

AND, what a blessing they will all be for their families!


----------



## havanesebyha

Kimberly, Beautiful puppies! All eight of of them ~ all unique in their own way! Your girls did good! How are the girls ~ and how is Hillary taking to being first time mommy? 

I love the quality of your photos ~ of course the subjects are little stars :biggrin1: What brand and make is your camera? 

Thank you for all the wonderful darling photos!!!


----------



## dboudreau

They are all so beautiful. 

Amanda definitely needs MacIntosh. With his markings he should be a great performance dog.


----------



## ama0722

Okay you can really see Mousse brindle coloring in his face now!

Okay it looks like MacIntosh (my puppy!) stole the dumbell out of Jubilee's markings (or am I looking at them for too long????)

Amanda


----------



## good buddy

Shamouti Patouti with the little black booty LOL! Isn't he the bee's knees! I love those tiny white footies! They are all so precious each in their own ways! I love MacIntosh and Pippin too, they seem to have reverse markings on their faces! That little Jubilee has the cutest little jumper on. I love them all! :whoo:


----------



## mintchip

They are all adorable!


----------



## maryam187

Kimberly, I can't get over how beautiful the markings on each Apple Puppy are! I can't make up my mind.

Amanda, you're right! He took it off of Jubliee's bootie!


----------



## Lina

I love all the Apples! McIntosh and Braeburn are my favorite boys and Jubilee is just too sweet!


----------



## MaddiesMom

How could anyone decide? They are *ALL* absolutely gorgeous! Those sweet little faces.....oh my!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Keepsake is still my favorite - I love seeing their pigment come in.


----------



## trueblue

My 4 yr. old son is insisting that we bring home Braeburn...how can I tell him no??


----------



## Missy

Now I want all the Apple's too!!!


----------



## marjrc

Lina, I am so sorry, but it would only be natural for me to have Mousse since his name is French after all. Being a French Canadian makes me the perfect owner of course. (Now, imagine if breeders chose new owners THAT way!! lol) Mousse au Chocolat would be the name we'd use and he'd be the talk of the town! :biggrin1:

Kimberly, those pics are GREAT ! I love that we can see them so well, so close. Thank you! 

Oh yeah... and thanks for allowing me to fly down in 9 weeks to pick up my dessert.


----------



## Jane

What wonderful photos. I love the closeup detail. Those noses! How cute.

I love Jubilee's markings!!


----------



## Lina

Marj, hands off my dessert! :fencing:


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Oh, I can't decide. I love them all! Okay, Mousse is to die for and I love the markings on McIntosh. Soooo cute!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

It is funny how fast they change. Yesterday, McIntosh's face was showing a lot of pigment coming in splotchy. Today, he just looks really dirty! I was studying his face early this morning and cracking up how it looks like he has ink stuck in the crevices of his nose. The pigment coming in on the muzzle under the hair only exaggerates the "dirty" look.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, I think we need a picture of McIntosh's dirtiness.


----------



## good buddy

Lina said:


> Kimberly, I think we need a picture of McIntosh's dirtiness.


I second that!!


----------



## Missy

I third it! More Pictures Please.


----------



## Havtahava

If one of you wants to come over and take the picture today, you're welcome to do that. It's probably not going to happen from me, so I'll just let you know.  My computer needs dire attention before I can get back to editing anything and I don't have time to tackle that side. Everytime I start editing photos, I have to shut everything down and each photo takes nearly 10 minutes alone. I'm hoping to start on my hard drive later in the week. I'd rather wait until tomorrow (2 wk bday of the Oranges) and do a whole batch of photos at once. I'll see if I can slip McIntosh in there for you guys. 

The hard drive/firewall & bandwidth problem is also keeping me from doing the puppy cam.


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, I take back my thirding. I think you need a day off! put your feet up... get one of your fluffernutters to be a living heating pad and have a glass of wine.


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> The hard drive/firewall & bandwidth problem is also keeping me from doing the puppy cam.


I hate hard drive/firewall & bandwidth problems! :frusty: Seriously, I don't even understand those things and would have to call in a techie for help! Take all the time you need. That kind of stuff is a nightmare!


----------



## Havtahava

Well, it all boils down to me storing way too many files on one hard drive. I bought an external drive months ago, but haven't begun moving things over. Even today, I'm finishing some paperwork on a project and have to keep coming over to the computer to look up some of the final details on the items and it takes so long to load that I visit the forum in between pages loading. 

Once I get past these last projects, I can work on the computer, learn some new software and take another class I've been waiting to take. That's all in between puppy snuggles and big dog play time!


----------



## Lina

Poor Kimberly! You already have a full plate with the puppies and now the worse: Computer problems! :smash: Take your time, use your external hard drive (I bought a one Terabyte one for that purpose myself), and sit back and relax.


----------



## anneks

Braeburns, love the apples - love the puppy.


----------



## Jane

Kimberly, time to buy a new computer....one dedicated exclusively to all things Havanese! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Sorry, Lina.

Not! :biggrin1: 

Kimberly, my hubby Ralph is a director of I.T. I'll have him go over and fix all your computer troubles in a flash. He'd even give you a great deal....a bit of mousse and apple on the side. 

After all, what are friends for? :biggrin1:


----------



## cgsmthbs

*I'll babysit!*

Hi Kimberly,

I am a new Havanese mom who would love to babysit your darlings. They are sooo adorable. I will look forward to more photos.

Carmie (Carmella) from the Nor Cal Show


----------



## Havtahava

Hey Carmie! Good to see you here! Welcome to the forum!

Jane, this computer _is_ dedicated to Hav business. That's the exact problem with it - too many pictures and too many files. 

Marj, you're so generous! LOL


----------



## RCKNROB

Kimberly,
Your apples are beautiful and I look forward to lots of pictures. When you get a chance I want to see those oranges too. How far ahead do you sell your puppies? 

Diva and Augie say Congratulations


----------



## Havtahava

Here are the latest pictures.

*The Oranges*


















Yes, he has one eye open as of his two-week birthday.










*The Apples*


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh be still my heart! Your puppies are all gorgeous, Kimberly!


----------



## DAJsMom

I love Atwood's little eye peeking out at the world! Have you decided what color his pigment is yet?


----------



## Colinahavanese

Wow time is flying by. They look great. I like little Keepsake. She looks like a keeper ound:


----------



## trueblue

Oh my gosh....they are all so cute! And I love that they are all different...heck, I can't even pick a favorite. :biggrin1:


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Kimberly....... Thank you for the pictures I know how busy you must be with the Apples & Oranges. THEY ARE ALL BEAUTIFUL. How are the proud mamma's doing??


----------



## ama0722

Oh they are just growing up lovely- I think Atwood is winking at me  Mousse is still changing color! They are so fun to watch grow  Thanks for sharing with us- one of my favorite parts of the forum!

Kimberly- you have some great photography skills as well!


----------



## Missy

Oh Kimberly! they are precious. I am kind of fond of little Pippin. Did I miss the picture of Mousse and your DH? (hint hint wink wink)


----------



## Jane

How cute they are!

McIntosh and Pippin look like mirror images in their head-on face shots


----------



## maryam187

Oh my oh my oh my!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Kimberly, they are looking so wonderful. Still am in love with Keepsake but boy it's hard to really pick a favorite.


----------



## brandy

*snuggle babies!*

OK Im a day late dollor short on seeing the pictures. SOOO SWEET! Kimberly how funny you got a chocolate! Congratulations on the new beauties!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Joelle, Atwood's pigment is getting a wee bit darker each day. If you scroll through the three photos of the Oranges (from today), you can see his pigment is a lot more like Shamouti's than like Mousse's. I'm guessing he will have black pigment. If so, it will be striking on his light face with gold highlights. 

Amanda, thank you for the compliment on the photos. With each puppy being such a different color, you can see that I have to change settings (look how the background color changes in each photo) to highlight the particular features of each puppy. The lighter colored pups show up a lot differently from the three that are mostly dark (Mousse, Shamouti, and Jubilee).

Jane, that's an interesting observation about the mirror images!

I'm glad you guys are enjoying these. I have so much on my plate this week and next that I almost missed getting these done today (totally missed yesterday), but getting requests for new pictures reminded me to set a few other things aside for a bit.


----------



## Lina

Oh my look at MY Mousse! He is just toooooo cute! And all those Apples and Oranges... I just want to squish them all. :hug:


----------



## Brady's mom

They are all stunning. Thank you for humoring all of our puppy fix needs!


----------



## good buddy

Kimberly, Your photography is wonderful! I love the shot in shot pictures. The oranges are getting just a pinch full of coat and they are fattening up nicely! Those apples are so cute. Thank you for taking some time to post fresh pictures. I so love to see them as they grow and I know what a PITA it is to get good shots sometimes! I'll have to pick your brain on how you get such good pics!

I hope you're getting somewhere with all your computer issues.


----------



## EstrellaVila

They are getting so big! I can't believe how fast they grow. The pigment discussions are interesting, I had no idea puppies changed like that, I thought it was all just black when they were born. Silly me.


----------



## marjrc

What lovely puppies!! Great pics of your wee ones, Kimberly.

I have to ask,..... what does Shamouti mean, if anything?


----------



## CacheHavs

marjrc said:


> What lovely puppies!! Great pics of your wee ones, Kimberly.
> 
> I have to ask,..... what does Shamouti mean, if anything?


Marj,
this is what I found about Shmouti:

*Summary * Evidence that







Shamouti







orange is a periclinal chimera has been obtained as all nucellar seedlings from two Shamouti trees, yielded only







Beledi







type fruit. All nucellars from another







Shamouti







tree bore only







Shamouti







type fruit, thus indicating a homohistont condition in another tree source.

*Index words* _Citrus_ - orange - periclinal chimera - nucellar seedling - Beledi orange

Kimberly,
Your babies are very adorable. I love your little one eyed jack :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie

Kimberly~ They are so, sO, SO CUTE! Thank you for posting the new pix. It is so fun to watch them change as the weeks go by.


----------



## marjrc

_"Summary Evidence that Shamouti orange is a periclinal chimera has been obtained as all nucellar seedlings from two Shamouti trees, yielded only Beledi type fruit. All nucellars from another Shamouti tree bore only Shamouti type fruit, thus indicating a homohistont condition in another tree source."_

Um, well, ... thanks, Heather. That's about as clear as mud!! ound: :biggrin1: Too funny!

Okay, I get it. It's a type of orange, right? See? I can be smart. :biggrin1: LOL


----------



## HayCarambaMama

Oh my!!! They are so precious!!


----------



## Havtahava

LOL Marj! Yes, they were all varieties of oranges (Trovita, Atwood, and Shamouti), until Trovita's true identity was discovered. We dumped the orange idea for Mousse for his call name. It will only be in his registered name.

Missy, sorry. It looks like there is not much of a chance of a photo of my husband and Mousse together unless I get sneaky. As soon as I mentioned it to him last night, he started doing some crazy stuff, so I've nixed the attempt for the time being. 

Estrella, the pigment part always amuses me! It was fun to see three in one litter born with full pigment (one being a dark brown) and the fourth having absolutely NO pigment at all. I love documenting the changes as pigment fills in with time.

Shamouti has opened the opposing eye to Atwood's open eye. Mousse opened both of his eyes two nights ago. I haven't taken any new photos though and will try to get some done today between other tasks.


----------



## Leeann

They are so adorable, this is one of my favorite times to see them when the eyes start to open.

Now I will say I am a little concerned that someone will be visiting these puppies very soon. Don’t worry everyone if Mousse goes missing I know right where to go find him.


----------



## Havtahava

I'll just remind her that he probably wouldn't survive the trip home. He will still be needing his momma next week. 
Now if she were out here in five more weeks after that, I'd be really worried!


----------



## ama0722

Time flies when you are having fun!!!

P.S. I haven't gotten my webcam login this time around!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

There is no web cam this time around; not yet anyway. The puppies are too young to even put it up. DH and I were just talking strategy for potentially adding it, but the puppies are in two separate whelping areas.


----------



## Poornima

All the puppies are sooo cute. My favorite is Jubilee. Thanks for sharing, Kimberly!


----------



## trueblue

Kimberly, isn't it time to show us how the apples and oranges are ripening? I'm having withdrawls.


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly- I am willing to have apples Mon, Weds, Fri, Sat and oranges Tues, Thurs, Sun  Just ask and I can help heheh:croc:


----------



## marjrc

Amanda, you're a hoot! Still trying, eh?


----------



## Suuske747

Well, can you blame her?! I need a fruit fix


----------



## Missy

yes Kimberly, having some low blood sugar here, nothing an apple or orange wouldn't fix....


----------



## Havtahava

I'm working on getting something to Diane first. She's first priority with the Oranges! 

After the sun isn't quite so high in the sky, I'll work on some individual photos of the Oranges, since this is their three-week birthday today!


----------



## ivyagogo

Oh my gosh, I want one...or two...or any dog that isn't such a brat, really.


----------



## Havtahava

It took way too long to get this short video uploaded and I'm a little disappointed at how dark it turned out, but at least you can see how they interact and some of the sounds they make.

All three of the boys in the Oranges litter love to roll around on their back and sleep with their belly to the ceiling. It cracks me up! They are definitely Hillary's boys.

They also all do a purring growl when you rub their backs. In this video, I reached in to rub Mousse's back since he was close and you can hear him respond. Then, they all do their fun little routine of wrestling each other in their still uncoordinated way. Shortly after that, Shamouti reaches over and bites Mousse's ear and does the "kill" shake to it. Atwood is just adorable Atwood!


----------



## Havtahava

And this photo is already a week old, but I took it for the "Belly Shots" topic. All three of the boys love to sleep on their backs like Hillary does. I was thrilled to catch them all sleeping like that together last week.


----------



## Posh's Mom

adorable kimberly! a great way to start my morning.


----------



## ama0722

I feel just ans uncoordinated as them this morning! How cute  I like that Shamouti is a little naughty too!

Amanda


----------



## trueblue

I love those little white paws on Shamouti!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Oh my.... they couldn't be any cutier. I love Atwood falling over, they're all so beautiful.
Thank you for the Oranges this morning Kimberly.


----------



## havanesebyha

Awhhh! The three on their backs with their bellies showing is so dear ~ love it!! 
Darling video too!


----------



## Missy

Help me!!! I am melting!!!!! Oh My! Oh My! Oh My! I am in love with all three oranges.


----------



## good buddy

Awww I love the little growling purr from Mousse.


----------



## EstrellaVila

OMG I love it! They are too cute, I love how goofy they look playing cause they are uncoordinated. So so so cute!


----------



## Jill in Mich

I love the last shot with Atwood snuggled up under the ledge - nose touching and little paws up in the air. They're all adorable.


----------



## Olliesmom

*AWWWWWWE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## juliav

They are just too cute for words.


----------



## Jane

They are so cute, rolling around together! A well-fed crew!! 

Why do they growl when you rub their backs? I remember seeing you do that with puppies from a previous litter and hearing the same reaction! Are they cranky?


----------



## Amy R.

That is so cute. I had no idea puppies could play that well at such a young age. I love when Atwood topples/gets pushed over. He's my favorite. And those sweet belly shots!


----------



## Julie

Gotta love the Mousse!:tea:
He is adorable and the sounds he makes! He is practicing "being a tough guy" :laugh:


----------



## mckennasedona

Okay, Atwood is just the cutest. What a sweetheart!! They are all just adorable.


----------



## Leeann

Look at them all wiggle around playing, I love love the video thanks Kimberly.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kimberly, the new pics & video of the babies are so sweet! Thanks for taking the time to post so all of us afflicted with MHS can get our fix!:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Love hearing them in your video clip, Kimberly. They are so funny to watch, tumbling, reaching blindly, making those cute puppy sounds.


----------



## Me&2Girls

I have to agree that Atwood is just adorable. Seeing him get pushed over was rather funny (but maybe not to him). LOL


----------



## maryam187

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwe!


----------



## Lina

Today I was lucky enough to be able to go to Kimberly's house and meet all the puppies from the Apples and Oranges litters. They are just perfect! I still love Mousse to no end (he is BEAUTIFUL), but McIntosh did steal my heart a little bit too. He is just too sweet and SO mellow. When we left, Spencer told me that he would like to take McIntosh and Piaget home. LOL. I'm not sure that Kimberly would be too happy about that. I took some pictures of these beautiful puppies to share with you all, so here they are.

Mousse:









Shamouti:









Atwood:









Two of Spencer's new loves, Piaget and McIntosh:









Puppy kiss:









Pippin hangs out:









One eye open:









Puppy Column:









Mousse prefers to sleep alone:









As always, larger sizes and more pictures can be found here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/havnknitlover/sets/72157604667832408/


----------



## trueblue

I've been waiting to see some new pictures of these pups...Thanks Lina! I love that little Shamouti!!


----------



## Leeann

Lina I am soooo jealous and I do not blame Spencer one bit for wanting to snatch a few to bring home LOL Thanks for sharing your visit.


----------



## Julie

Oh how cute! I still have a crush on Mousse! He looks like he has some red on him.Did you see that--or is it just the lighting/flash? They are all SUPER-DUPER cute! I went and saw the other photos too----how cute that Tinky will feed Hillary's babies as well! When I saw that pix--I thought----hey,wait a minute---Tinky doesn't have the white guy Atwood! Then I read the title!:brick:

Lucky you Lina!!!!! Can not blame your hubby- to -be for wanting to take a few puppers home-----I would want to as well!:becky:


----------



## maryam187

Lina, oh lucky you! I would have snatched Mousse in the blink of an eye! I need to fly to CA soon... lane:


----------



## ama0722

Lina- wow! Thanks for new updated photos! I have to say use Spencer as a member of SPSL and take them now. Kimberly wouldn't think to check his pockets!!!

Amanda


----------



## good buddy

Lina your pictures came out great! You even caught Shamouti's eyes! I bet you had a great visit. WHO WOULDN'T???????? I am envious of your new camera...not sure I would have enough skill to warrent the expense tho.


----------



## mintchip

Great pictures!!!


----------



## Jane

Thanks for sharing those awesome photos, Carolina! You can really see Mousse's beautiful auburn/brown coloring - he is just super unique!

I love the Puppy Column!!! Okay, that's it. Kimberly, I need to visit you...soon....:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Thanks for the compliments on the pictures everyone, though it's easy to take good pictures when your subjects are that cute! 

Mousse has some red highlights with the flash. I do think that's because of the dark/light mix of colors of his hair, just like a lot of brunettes have natural red highlights. He really is handsome!

Amanda, I was hoping to snatch one up (or have Spencer do it), but Kimberly was always counting them to make sure none were missing. :suspicious:

Christy, I think if you want to buy a better camera, you should totally go for it! It is expensive, but if you practice it is really a great thing to have, I think. And since it's digital you can take LOTS of pictures, even if some are crappy you will always have some good ones. I took 60 pictures at Kimberly's house, but I thought only 16 were good enough to share, LOL.


----------



## juliav

Lina,

The pictures of the pupppies are wonderful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mintchip

Lina said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the pictures everyone, though it's easy to take good pictures when your subjects are that cute!
> 
> Mousse has some red highlights with the flash. I do think that's because of the dark/light mix of colors of his hair, just like a lot of brunettes have natural red highlights. He really is handsome!
> 
> Amanda, I was hoping to snatch one up (or have Spencer do it), but Kimberly was always counting them to make sure none were missing. :suspicious:
> 
> *Christy, I think if you want to buy a better camera, you should totally go for it! It is expensive, but if you practice it is really a great thing to have, I think. And since it's digital you can take LOTS of pictures, even if some are crappy you will always have some good ones. I took 60 pictures at Kimberly's house, but I thought only 16 were good enough to share, LOL.*


*
*
Go for it Christy!!!! You will love it. Join the havanese press corps


----------



## whitBmom

They are so sweet! And those EYES Mousse has!! LOVE THEM!!! I have never seen a havanese with Blue eyes before. If I lived any closer, you would really have to watch out, those puppies are just too darn cute!! I wouldn't be able to resist and join the puppy snatcher club!!


----------



## Missy

Ohhhh Lina. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! i am so incredibly jealous!!!! 

I think I would have to smuggle out all the oranges. I just love the way all three of them look together. 

Does Mousse have blue eyes? or will they still change? if he has blue eyes I am lost. I will have to steal him.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Well Lina, these are absolutely beautiful - although I noticed that no one has figured out that Keepsake is going to be the best looking of the bunch. She's gonna be the one to watch I tell you.


----------



## Lina

Lisa, Keepsake really is a little beauty! She is SO tiny compared to her brothers and sister. I posted her picture on flickr, but here it is for you to see in case you didn't:










About Mousse's blue eyes, Shamouti also has blue eyes (look carefully at that picture of him and you can tell), and Kimberly said that she doesn't know if Mousse will keep his blue or not as she doesn't know much about chocolates but apparently they are all born with blue eyes and they change to brown later, so the eye color might change. The blue really is stunning on both brothers, though, as their hair color is so dark.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh Lina, you are my hero - yes I did see her on the flickr posting, but seeing it here and being able to keep coming back to sigh over her here is fantastic. I'm not kidding - I've been in love with her since she was a newborn. How will I ever stand knowing she's just a short 20 minute drive away from me? Oh Kimberly....LOL

And wouldn't you know I'm attracted to another small one? I originally got into Havanese because they were a larger toy breed and I've ended up with a midget. Well, not really at 8 lbs or so, but still way smaller than so many others.


----------



## good buddy

Lina said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the pictures everyone, though it's easy to take good pictures when your subjects are that cute! Christy, I think if you want to buy a better camera, you should totally go for it! It is expensive, but if you practice it is really a great thing to have, I think. And since it's digital you can take LOTS of pictures, even if some are crappy you will always have some good ones. I took 60 pictures at Kimberly's house, but I thought only 16 were good enough to share, LOL.


Lina, don't be so modest! I know for a fact how hard it is to get a nice shot of those dark doggies. You did a great job of catching their eyes! I have a digital too and I throw away alot of pictures just to have a few keepers. I've never really been a camera buff and wouldn't have a clue what to do with all those lenses and settings. I'm purely a point and shoot person--IF I even remember to take out my camera! I LOVE to see that nice photos that the rest of you capture though!

If anyone wants to bet, I'll say Shamouti's eyes will go dark, but it's up in the air for Mousse! They could be blue or green or amber...lavender would look awesum!



Me&2Girls said:


> And wouldn't you know I'm attracted to another small one? I originally got into Havanese because they were a larger toy breed and I've ended up with a midget. Well, not really at 8 lbs or so, but still way smaller than so many others.


I think it's natural to be attracted to the small ones. Their so "little and cute" almost like they will be babies forever! Pippin was a bit smaller when I saw them and he's adorable too! I love the lightning bolt on his head.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Great photos Lina! Thanks for sharing. The apples and oranges are getting cuter and cuter! I don't know how you left there with an empty purse!! :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav

Lina - at first I thought it was the camera and lightinng playing tricks on me, but their eyes really are blue, how stunning. 

Lisa - I too am attracted to little Havs and some day would love a little female like yours.


----------



## Havtahava

Lina said:


> but Kimberly was always counting them to make sure none were missing. :suspicious:


LOL! I tend to count them often because one will sneak away and get wedged in a corner or disappear. McIntosh is acting so much like Piaget did at his age. He tends to find the tight places and puts his little body into them. I was just changing out the linens and couldn't find him in the puppy pen, but found him all curled up, laying on his back between a couple of the potty pads. He's hilarious! McIntosh is my continual disappearing act the last couple of days.

Thanks for sharing the great pictures, Carolina. This past week has been way too full of activity and visitors for me to do any myself, and the quality of yours is so much better than I can even begin to do.

Yes, I'm eager to see how the eye color on Mousse develops or stays. Right now it looks really neat with his deep brown hair, but I'm not so sure I'd be all that thrilled with blue eyes staying.


----------



## Julie

I loved seeing your photos of Kimberly's puppies Lina. I bet it was a real treat to get to see them in person.

Kimberly,
Does the sire owner get pick of the litter? Just curious to know if someone will have the chance to snatch up Mousse,or if it's possible that you'll either be able to keep him or decide if he goes to a pet family. 
With my co-breeders(there were 2) they had a complex(to me anyway) system,that eventually failed them..that's how I got their "pick" of the litter--Quincy


----------



## EstrellaVila

cute cute cute


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, every breeding contract is different, but with the Oranges, the sire owner and I have already settled our obligations to each other, so the pups are all mine to decide where to home them or which one(s) to keep. I have already granted Mousse's final destination to go with my husband (although I think he thinks he strong-armed me into it. ound With the Apples, the sire owner gets 2nd pick of the litter. I get first pick, and then she gets second; however, it is all settled between us with the understanding that conformation (the structure evaluation) is what will make the final decision.

I honestly don't know if I could ever get into an arrangement where the sire owner demanded first pick. It would have to be an unusual situation.


----------



## Julie

I figured they were all different,but I thought it would be heart-breaking(ok---for me personally)to think someone could have the female that had the pups,do all the necessary things and then you fall in love with one,and the sire's owner could snatch up your pup. Maybe my imagination is taking over!ound: Good thing I'm not a breeder!ound: I'd keep them all!!!! I'm happy to read you are planning on keeping Mousse.He is a guy I'd just love to see grow up/mature with his coloring etc.


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, it does happen quite a bit - the sire owner getting pick of the litter. I just prefer to avoid those agreements so far. 

I'm with you; I'm really curious to watch Mousse mature. I am hoping his color will hold for the most part. Since he's a brown brindle (most brindles are black brindles), I'm even more curious to watch. I'm totally new to the process of this coat color in addition to his chocolate pigment.


----------



## Julie

In the photos I think Lina took,I saw what looked like red streaks and I thought wow! That could be so cool--a darker Sam or something. Another dog I've been drawn too was the intense color of the hav named "Beer" from Begina's<sp> that was on the forum. Such intense color...it is so different...


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, you're welcome on the photos, but really thank YOU for letting me hang out at your house and take them! It was a real treat for me to see puppies that small as I had never seen any in person before.


----------



## trueblue

Hmmm...isn't it about time for some new pictures of the apples and oranges? C'mon, Kimberly...help feed my addiction. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

I took some fun new "firsts" pictures yesterday and am heading out to take some new ones this morning, but I won't edit & post them anywhere until later today. I'm walking over to the Farmer's Market in a bit and am going to enjoy our 80+ degree weather outdoors with the dogs today. It is hard to stay indoors on a weekend like this. 

Mousse is a hoot! He and Shamouti have decided that I am their personal play toy. They have teeth now and are true ankle biters. I climb into the big play area and sit and they will attack me repeatedly for an hour without stopping. It's adorable and you can't help but laugh with glee. The others play for a bit, but those two are tireless!


----------



## Poornima

I am late to the thread. Lina, fabulolus pictures. Kimberly, the pus are gorgeous!


----------



## Missy

Havtahava said:


> Yes, I'm eager to see how the eye color on Mousse develops or stays. Right now it looks really neat with his deep brown hair, but I'm not so sure I'd be all that thrilled with blue eyes staying.


In that case Kimberly, if his eyes stay blue, I would be happy to take him off you and your DH's hands. (you heard it everyone I made the first offer-- hands off!!) I mean seriously, you couldn't possibly breed all these show pups and havd a blue eyed pup hangin around... how would that look? LOL

Seriously, they all are spectacular and Keepsake looks so so sweet. I can't wait for more pictures. fun!


----------



## Leeann

Kimberly I would like some ankle bites.. So I guess that means when Mousse comes out to Missy I will just have to move in with her. Missy do you mind if I bring the boys with me?


----------



## Missy

Leeann "if" blue eyed mousse came to stay and you moved in with yours we'd have 5 havs-- it would be just like a breeders house except all the pups would be male and neutered...LOL.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Kimberly, your puppies are amazing!!


----------



## marjrc

Bestill my heart!!! Those are amazing pics, Lina ! What gorgeous shots of your pups, Kimberly. Oh, how I wish I was there too!! WWWWWWAAAAAAAA! I'm so envious. sigh........ 

I know of a few breeders who have to give up their first choice to the sire's breeder, but that's what they agree to do, so there you go. I'm sure it's a great arrangement for many, but I have to say all this stuff would give me a head- and heart-ache. I'm so glad I can "live" the breeder experience through generous friends like you, Kimberly, through Kathy, Heather, Kristine, Katie, Martina, Jan, Elaine and all the amazing Hav breeders here! Your pics, videos and stories are wonderful. Thank you for sharing!!

The Apples and Oranges are to die for. 

Oh. Missy? I'm afraid I'D have to move in too, so I hope two more neutered males won't be a problem..? :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue

Kimberly, I'm hanging out here like some strung out coke fiend...where's my fix? :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

trueblue said:


> Kimberly, I'm hanging out here like some strung out coke fiend...where's my fix? :biggrin1:


ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## dboudreau

Kimberly, I am going into total puppy picture withdrawl. Please take you finger off the "Bounty Hit" button and take some pictures of those puppies.......please........pretty please..........


----------



## irnfit

Videos would be great, too.


----------



## Jane

Kimberly will have to be the one to post photos and videos, but I can relay my observations, at least, from my recent puppy fix and visit to Kimberly's!

I was amazed at how active they all were - 8 little bodies moving about, all the time. I saw one roll another and then just kind of clumsily sit on top of him....others would plunk a paw in the water dish on their way around...
The puppies are at that fluffy, finger-sucking/biting stage and their tiny teeth are coming in - as Kimberly and I sat in the puppy area and chatted, our conversation was punctuated with many "Ouch!" interjections  They are just so adorable at this stage! 

As they started to get tired out, one puppy lay her head across my ankle and fell asleep, having puppy dreams. Kimberly ended up with a 4-puppy pile up (all asleep and askew) in her lap. Two puppies fell asleep in a tiny bed, one had her head-end hanging out, the other the rear-end. Just too cute. 

Mousse is SO interactive - whenever I would bark at him, he would look me squarely in the eye and bark back! Such a smart boy! And beautiful blue eyes!

After seeing the puppies, my new favorite is Atwood. What a sweet guy! I think I have a "thing" for those big boys! 

I have to add that I also could not get enough of Piaget. He is still one of my favs! 

Thanks for letting me visit Hav Heaven, Kimberly!


----------



## Missy

Jane your descriptions are amazing and just make my pain so much more!!! I have such severe puppyitis right now. I really wish one of our forum breeders were closer. Ohhhh I can't wait to see mousse's blue eyes...


----------



## casperkeep

Can't wait to see those pictures!!!!!


----------



## juliav

Kimberly,

Add me to the puppy withdrawal group.  I need my puppy fix and I need it now!!!


----------



## ama0722

Jane- PUPPY VISIT AND NO PHOTOS!:rant::argue::fish::fencing::ballchain:


----------



## Jane

ama0722 said:


> Jane- PUPPY VISIT AND NO PHOTOS!:rant::argue::fish::fencing::ballchain:


Amanda, OW! My head hurts from the fish and I've been poked by a sword!

I was too busy yakking and nuzzling puppies to take photos....


----------



## Jane

Hey, here are some semi-recent shots of some of the puppies that Kimberly posted in another thread:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4230


----------



## Leeann

dboudreau said:


> Kimberly, I am going into total puppy picture withdrawl. Please take you finger off the "Bounty Hit" button and take some pictures of those puppies.......please........pretty please..........


oundid you catch her status update today.. 11 bounty kills all on her first cup of coffee... Yup we need an intervention to get Kimberly back.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Ooh...I love those closeups*

Wow...how do you get those closeups so nice and in focus?
Linda


----------



## Lina

Linda, are you asking me or Kimberly?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

I'm not sure now...but how do you get good closeups?
Linda


----------



## Lina

I took the pictures on this post. As far as getting good closeups, it's mostly a matter of taking LOTS of pictures, making sure to get close to the subject with good lighting and, most importantly, having a good camera! A normal point and shoot has shutter lag and so it's harder to get good pictures, close up or not, of a moving subject. A digital SLR is essential unless the dog is old enough that you can get him to sit and stay.


----------



## good buddy

ohhh I bet they sure are looking cute now! Kimberly? Have you any new pictures to share? I'm dying here!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Would/Could someone just go over to Kimberlys and take pictures for us/her and then post them for us ALL to see? PLEASE


----------



## trueblue

Kimberly, what happened to your camera? We're all dying for new pictures!!


----------



## Julie

<------------wanting to see a chocolate Mousse please!

:boink:Kimberly:boink: Can we see more photos please of your darlings?:nono: No need to be selfish and keep them all to yourself!:becky:

We are after some cute puppy pictures and I know you have the bowl of fruit!hoto:ound:hoto:


----------



## Leslie

Kimberly~ I hope you're happy! Look what you've created by spoiling them with the "puppy cam" last time. Geesh! ound:


----------



## Havtahava

Sorry for the lack of photos this time around. Things have been very busy and the care, training and socialization of the pups comes way ahead of the photos. Photos get knocked off the priority list first.

We've had a big week! The Oranges had their temperament testing and I was really pleased with all three of those boys. They traveled up a lot of winding streets above the other side of the bay to a gorgeous setting overlooking South San Francisco and the bay. Mousse puked three houses away from our final destination - figures! It didn't stop him from taking on the testing like the rock star he is! He always makes me laugh. He's a cocky booger! Atwood tested out as sweet as I expected. The tester kept stopping to play fetch with a crumpled piece of paper, and Atwood gladly complied! Shamouti was a hoot! He had so much fun with the test and surprised me with some of his results. (I was willing him to act a certain way and then looked down at the test results and saw he was responding so perfectly to fit the expectations of one of the families interested in him. It was very amusing!) _The Apples have their temperament testing later._

Earlier this week, all the puppies were microchipped and handled that well. Today the puppies endured their BAER testing and all of them passed without a doubt. Our tester enjoyed them and they enjoyed her - despite the needles in their heads and funny sounds in their ears.

Tonight I took a few pictures, but it was so warm that the pups didn't really want to hold still. They kept bolting for the shade. Even with their squirmy stances and running feet, I managed to get one semi-decent photo of each, although every single one of the Oranges is in motion (notice the front foot of each that is off the grass). The Oranges are 7.5 weeks old and the Apples are 6.5 weeks old.

Mousse - (awful photo)









Oh! One of the things the BAER tester has to do is to note any markings on a pup and their eye color. For those of you that have asked, she is certain that Mousse will have brown eyes. They may be more of an amber, but the correct canine color will be noted as brown. I think they look light green right now, but she showed me how you can tell the final color and explained it all to me. In Havanese, we would call them a light brown.

Atwood









Shamouti









*The Apples*

Braeburn









Jubilee, "Mom, it's hot!"









Pippin









Keepsake









McIntosh, "Take all the pictures you want. I'm chewing grass."


----------



## ama0722

What a treat to see them all! They have grown into adorable little Neezers!


----------



## good buddy

:hug: Thank you!! Thank you, Kimberly!! hoto: hoto: hoto: Aren't they just so precious? I'd like to order the mixed fruit basket please! Shamouti has such a cute little white footie and Keepsake has really blossomed into a beauty! They're all beautiful and you got some great pictures!


----------



## juliav

Awwww, they are all just precious. Thanks for taking the time to post their pictures.


----------



## Lina

Oh Kimberly, I have been waiting so long for these pictures!!! They are all adorable. I love McIntosh chewing on the grass!


----------



## havaluv

Oh, be still my heart! Pippin is my fav this round...next time it will be another, they're all darling!


----------



## good buddy

Lina said:


> Oh Kimberly, I have been waiting so long for these pictures!!! They are all adorable. I love McIntosh chewing on the grass!


Ha! I just noticed the grass! How cute!


----------



## maryam187

OK, I won't be too needy. I'll just take Mousse, Atwood and Jubilee. That's it.
Lina, you can keep MacIntosh, don't need another grass eater, LOL.


----------



## Missy

Oh Kimberly, so this is why I couldn't sleep tonight!!! I must have known there were puppy pictures waiting. 

Well...guess what? I have a new favorite. I think Jubilee is the most adorable puppy... of course I still love all the oranges. They are all beauties Kimberly, and you take so much pride and pleasure giving them their start in life. 

How is Galetta? and Piaget? Boy you have a house full.


----------



## Poornima

They all look very cute. I think Mckintosh is just so adorable.


----------



## irnfit

They're very cute. I love Shamouti.


----------



## trueblue

Ahhhh, thanks Kimberly. Made my morning to see these new pics...the pups are beautiful! The Apples have changed so much, it seems. That little Keepsake is a keeper for sure...and Shamouti! He's gorgeous.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Kimberly, I bet you've never been so busy in your life - everyone is just adorable - not sure who my favorite is now. Congrats on everyone passing BAER. The part of the story I love the most is how you were "rooting" for a particular temperament for one puppy to match their family. It won't be long now before we start meeting these wonderful new owners. Time has just flown.


----------



## Havtahava

Actually, Lisa, I was wanting him to respond in a way that I prefer (more assertive), but then I realized that his actual response was showing to be perfect for one specific trait that his potential new momma had hoped to find in the pup she wanted and this little guy had been one that she had been favoring.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Just goes to show you Kimberly that puppies know exactly who they're going home with long before we do. It's interesting how each of us have our own preference in personality. Now me, I'm a lean a bit towards mischievous independence for both my 4L and 2L kids. LOL


----------



## Havtahava

Ha ha ha! Really?! 
Your girls crack me up! They are definitely entertaining. 

Actually, I am of similar mind - I like a stronger personality, more independence and some mischief all intermingled, but for the dogs (not my kids, although I got that too). It works well for the show ring too!


----------



## dboudreau

They are sure growing up fast. There are some lucky new puppy owners!

They are all so adorable.


----------



## maryam187

> I like a stronger personality, more independence and some mischief all intermingled


Kimberly and Lisa, sounds like you two would LOVE having Pablo around.


----------



## havanesebyha

Awh.....so cute! Thanks for all the photos! Moose reminds me of my Pebble!


----------



## DAJsMom

Well, I already have a chocolate in Dusty. Shamouti has markings just like Indie. I guess that leaves me with Atwood. I'll take him!
Wait, I think two is enough for me!!

They are all beautiful!


----------



## EstrellaVila

Oh I love the pictures! They are so adorable, thanks so much for posting them!


----------



## Julie

Thanks for posting the new puppy pictures! Goodness they change so much and get cuter everytime I see them! That Mousse still has my heart with his coloring----but I simply adore them all! The temperment test must be kinda fun to do? It sounds interesting and fun to see the results....:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

Kimberly I think you need to bring those puppies to our MA playdate. Only the best breeders make sure their puppies can handle a plane ride before going to their furever homes :biggrin1:.


----------



## Missy

Oh Yes. All of them at once Kimberly!!! we promise we won't steal many of them.


----------



## good buddy

Leeann said:


> Only the best breeders make sure their puppies can handle a plane ride before going to their furever homes :biggrin1:.


ound: :spy: ound: Oh yeah umhuh! Only the best!! heeheehee!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*okay for keepsake*

My favorite. Although they are all super cute.
Linda


----------



## marjrc

Kimberly, thanks for indulging us once again. The babes are adorable!! I love your Apple crew with their markings. Had to laugh at seeing them with one paw in the air. Guess, they really were 'on the run'. LOL 

I can't imagine how busy things are in your household these days. You do have human kids too, don't you? How do you do it, Kimberly? 

Beautiful, beautiful pups!


----------



## Havtahava

My kids are all adults and on their own now, but I've helped my youngest daughter move twice since these pups were born. Crazy! Even though the young ones are grown, I've been caring for elderly family members instead, so I guess I have a new set of "kids".


----------



## Me&2Girls

Welcome to the "sandwich" generation Kimberly. Not fun. I can't imagine moving your daughter twice in such a short time period. :frusty:


----------



## marjrc

My kids are still teens, but I imagine that by the time they are all out, there will be my parents to worry about. Already, I have a sick mother in the hospital and just going there to visit and check in with the docs takes a lot of time and effort. "Sandwich" generation. Yup, Lisa, I guess that's what it is!


----------



## Kathy

Oh my Kimberly, I missed these pictures. What beautiful puppies. I hope I get to see them in person soon.


----------

